# Explain why you don't like cops?



## Erable

I want to hear why you guys don't like cops, explain for me please.
I have heard only a few explanations as to why people don't like cops, and it's been entirely from folks who have been fucked over by the law(chased down, arrested, teargassed)
So, what's your reason?


----------



## Sally Tomato

Police represent everything anarchy stands against. Carrying a gun they can use on anyone with no consequences, they generate revenue to keep the wealthy in power, and they keep the poor too scared to stand up for their rights.


----------



## thekidwithnoname

Cops haven't helped me out at all. All they do is arrest me. I really feel like there are only 2 kinds of cops. Idiot cops and asshole cops. Why cant smart people become cops?


----------



## Desert

Police are trained to be assholes. They are told constantly by their superiors that they are out on the streets fighting a war, and everyone is a potential enemy.

I hate them because they don't treat us like people, they treat us like enemy combatants.


----------



## iamwhatiam

thekidwithnoname said:


> Cops haven't helped me out at all. All they do is arrest me. I really feel like there are only 2 kinds of cops. Idiot cops and asshole cops. Why cant smart people become cops?



I've had cops help me repeatedly on the road. I've had a few give me rides to the next county where there is a better hitch out spot. I've had cops kick me down money/food before. Once in Monterrey, CA some cops busted me and a few road dogs settin up to sleep under a parking garage because we were bein too shwilly and loud. One let us use his mag light so we could see our gear to pack up, and when one of us discovered that they had left their mandolin down the road at a bar - he had his partner drive down and retrieve the mandolin and bring it back to us!! I've even smoked meth with an undercover cop.......they're not all bad. . . some really do want to "protect and serve" and aren't there to harrass and intimidate


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

yea recently i got a ticket in chicago for pissing in public n i just talked to my dad and he said it had a fine of 0$ i was totally schwilly as fuck when i got the ticket. buut i was really nice to them and cooperative. another time a week or so later some undercover cops rolled up on me and my friend we were chillin in a doorway not doin nnothin n they were jus like whatev dont fall asleep here.it really depends where ur at n what ur doing. if ur in a yuppie neighborhood theyre way more likely to mess with you.


----------



## ByronMc

iamwhatiam said:


> I've had cops help me repeatedly on the road. I've had a few give me rides to the next county where there is a better hitch out spot. I've had cops kick me down money/food before. Once in Monterrey, CA some cops busted me and a few road dogs settin up to sleep under a parking garage because we were bein too shwilly and loud. One let us use his mag light so we could see our gear to pack up, and when one of us discovered that they had left their mandolin down the road at a bar - he had his partner drive down and retrieve the mandolin and bring it back to us!! I've even smoked meth with an undercover cop.......they're not all bad. . . some really do want to "protect and serve" and aren't there to harrass and intimidate


I agree & I used to hate cops,so much so,it fucked me,by always getting angry with them,which would piss them off ! I have been helped many times by cops & that makes my life that much better. If you are breaking the law and get caught,you did it to yourself............


----------



## briancray

Simple, they think they are above the law and most of them did many illegal activities before becoming police officers, they just never got caught. It's hypocritical, same reason I don't like lawyers. Just a job for egocentric pricks in my opinion. Not all are like that, but the general stereotype is and I just don't like them.


----------



## Mongo

I've only had negative experiences from police, Even when they are doing something positive it's often in a condescending manner. The only places I haven't had problems with them are places where there are high crime rates, That's when they have something more to do then fuck with homeless and vagrants.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Look, I'm just saying, if I'm gonna be put it cuffs, it's only sexy if you suck me off while you do it...
... Just saying


----------



## MFB

^^^Careful what you wish for... 

A quick story; when I was about 14 I got picked up for pocession of pot.
I'm at the station waiting for my father as I was still a minor. The arresting officer was being really nice to me, in a wierd way. He and I were the only ones in the station (Elsmere, DE). I remember thinking it odd that the officer was being so nice, but was too worried about the trouble I was in to read anymore into.

A few months later my Aunt showed me an article in the paper; my arresting officer had arrested a 13 year old boy for cocaine pocession. He then proceeded to tell the boy he would be let go if he let the officer suck his dick. The boy agreed, blew his load, then promptly ran home and told his mama. The mother raised hell like only a minority mother of 8 can and the officer was found out.

I later realized the officer was still taking his fantasy on test runs, and still hadn't worked up the nerve with me to make that jump to make it a reality.

There was no end to the ridicule that my high school homies put me through speculating that I sucked off a cop. Good times.

More to the point, I like and have known alot of cops. I don't however like people enforcing bogus ordinances and statutes that conflict with my rights as an american and a human. MERRRRICAAAA!


----------



## Cheetahplasticity

I don't hate cops universally and I don't agree with the concept of hating a position. Cops to me are obstacles with a variety of ways to overcome.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

I dislike cops because I have been beaten the fuck out of numerous times by them while doing nothing wrong. Having sai that-I've met a few decent cops but the ratio of good to bad is upsetting.


----------



## Erable

Hey guys, so sorry I didn't respond, my account went down so I couldn't reply.
Some of your opinions have been very informative indeed, thanks everybody!

Personally, I don't like the idea that a group of individuals who are supposed to be the _definition_ of just(far from truth though) -are free to do whatever they want, under the guise of it being "for the greater good" or whatever. I don't think hasseling bums, and kids has ever improved anybody's quality of life. Nor do I think beating on and killing minorities has ever been the right thing to do.

I guess being the white middle class kid I am though I've never really been the blunt of their misdeeds, though.

I don't hate 'em, but I'll be damned if I'm gonna trust them.


----------



## sporehead

I've met good cops and bad cops. I've gotten rides from several and directions from others. I've also been ticketed and harassed and repeatedly arrested by small town cops that think they are hot shit. Strangely, we don't have a problem with each other now.

It really depends on the person. A uniform like that can make someone think they have more power than a regular citizen and some use it for good, others evil. Those that do bad are just a good example of a bad cop and do not necessarily represent the entire police population. 

It's not always the case that if you give respect you will get it back, but it's a good start. I try to be respectful and clear with an officer to avoid any confusion or button pushing. Being caught breaking the law is a good reason for a cop to be suspicious of me, so I try not to get caught  I just stay wary of cops anywhere I go because of this lifestyle.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Erable said:


> Nor do I think beating on and killing minorities has ever been the right thing to do.
> 
> I guess being the white middle class kid I am


Just so you know, in most Canadian cities white people are minorities. Toronto is predominantly black people, where I live there is a ton of middle eastern people. Vancouver has a lot of Asian people.. It's kind of rad though if you travel around Canada, province to province, city to city, everything's totally different. 

There are a lot of racist cops in Toronto though. I've been called a lot of nasty things from a pig who harassed us for busking. Called us 'hippie white trash' and we should all be shot and throw in the garbage where we belong. He even said 'why am I harassing you? 'Cause you the nigger now, so get used to it. '
Can you believe that shit? He also pushed my at the time girlfriend into a parked car for asking him his badge number. 
Be careful when in the hood, if it ain't thugs its pigs fuckin with ya.


----------



## little_owl

Cops are just an institutional form of the mafia that is there for the purpose of protecting b.s. property rights, and harassing and trying to intimidate anyone that they don't like. They are pieces of shit that have the right to just fuck with people whenever they feel like it and with how this country is so much of a police state now, it's just getting more and more ridiculous with them.


----------



## Erable

LiveFreeDieFree said:


> Just so you know, in most Canadian cities white people are minorities. Toronto is predominantly black people, where I live there is a ton of middle eastern people. Vancouver has a lot of Asian people.. It's kind of rad though if you travel around Canada, province to province, city to city, everything's totally different.
> 
> There are a lot of racist cops in Toronto though. I've been called a lot of nasty things from a pig who harassed us for busking. Called us 'hippie white trash' and we should all be shot and throw in the garbage where we belong. He even said 'why am I harassing you? 'Cause you the nigger now, so get used to it. '
> Can you believe that shit? He also pushed my at the time girlfriend into a parked car for asking him his badge number.
> Be careful when in the hood, if it ain't thugs its pigs fuckin with ya.



Fuck. 
Man, it's that fucking "We need to get even, by fucking other people over" mentality that's the reason pigs are such vengeful(albeit for no good reason) pricks.


----------



## rugburn

For me it's not necessarily cops that I have a problem with because let's face there are some pretty cool ones out there what I have an issue with its the institution that they belong to the world of police no longer sees maintaining peace or following a moral ethical code as a high priority but instead act as revenue generators for the state. That and thanks to thier unions they are also no longer held accountable for thier actions if only they could act like the police of European nations we wouldn't have nearly as high a crime rate


----------



## plagueship

hey idiot, here's a better question - explain why you like cops?


----------



## enocifer

Erable said:


> I want to hear why you guys don't like cops, explain for me please.
> I have heard only a few explanations as to why people don't like cops, and it's been entirely from folks who have been fucked over by the law(chased down, arrested, teargassed)
> So, what's your reason?




I have been beat up by cops, arrested numerous times without cause, arrested on felonies for "assault" for protecting myself against physical harm when someone was threatening me, been driven off from squats when it was raining, snowing.... I've seen old homebums tackled when doing nothing but walking down the street, ending up with bloody scabs all over their faces.... I've had friends whose dogs got shot (puppies.. PUPPIES) because they were in a tent by themselves when the cops came knocking, and of course, the tents were torn down when they came back, and all their belongings gone... just a note to say who was there. They gave the kids a $100 gift certificate to get a new dog. As if you could replcae a family member. One time, when I had a broken foot, the cops beat the shit out of me when I refused to leave the hospital because I couldn't walk. They burst into the room, threw me on my frontside while I was screaming in pain, dragged me outside, and told me to leave the property. I said I couldn't walk, my foot was broken, please take me to jail. They wouldn't do it. This happened in Boulder, 2006. They threw my guitar 20 feet through the air, it landed on the sidewalk. I crawled around the front of the hospital, swallowed a couple pain pills, went to sleep. Woke up in the morning, in serious pain, took a couple pain pills, threw up because I had an empty stomach. Went inside to tell them what had happened on the night shift. They didn't care. Tried to steal a wheelchair, they caught me, kicked me out of it, went to the dumpster, hopping on one foot, to look for a "cane." Found a metal rod. limped around front, talked to some people, some chick gave me $20. Got a sandwich from Subway, caught a bus downtown. The Carriage House ( I was in Boulder, CO) gave me crutches. Wait... why do I hate cops? Yeah. Fuck pigs. Goddamned gang members. you don't hate cops, you ain't done enough time on the road. You'll learn. YOU WILL LEARN.Fuck all pigs. I'm done here.


----------



## Erable

plagueship said:


> hey idiot, here's a better question - explain why you like cops?


Are... you talking to me?
I said I don't like cops, but if I were to give them their fair shakes, I'd have to say, some of the good cops do help people. I knew cops that'd buy homeless folks a meal whenever they could, and I've known cops that'd chase down a mugger, on duty or not. 
There ain't a lot of good cops, but there's some out there, and they do actually help people.
So, explain, why don't you like cops?


----------



## Erable

enocifer said:


> I have been beat up by cops, arrested numerous times without cause, arrested on felonies for "assault" for protecting myself against physical harm when someone was threatening me, been driven off from squats when it was raining, snowing.... I've seen old homebums tackled when doing nothing but walking down the street, ending up with bloody scabs all over their faces.... I've had friends whose dogs got shot (puppies.. PUPPIES) because they were in a tent by themselves when the cops came knocking, and of course, the tents were torn down when they came back, and all their belongings gone... just a note to say who was there. They gave the kids a $100 gift certificate to get a new dog. As if you could replcae a family member. One time, when I had a broken foot, the cops beat the shit out of me when I refused to leave the hospital because I couldn't walk. They burst into the room, threw me on my frontside while I was screaming in pain, dragged me outside, and told me to leave the property. I said I couldn't walk, my foot was broken, please take me to jail. They wouldn't do it. This happened in Boulder, 2006. They threw my guitar 20 feet through the air, it landed on the sidewalk. I crawled around the front of the hospital, swallowed a couple pain pills, went to sleep. Woke up in the morning, in serious pain, took a couple pain pills, threw up because I had an empty stomach. Went inside to tell them what had happened on the night shift. They didn't care. Tried to steal a wheelchair, they caught me, kicked me out of it, went to the dumpster, hopping on one foot, to look for a "cane." Found a metal rod. limped around front, talked to some people, some chick gave me $20. Got a sandwich from Subway, caught a bus downtown. The Carriage House ( I was in Boulder, CO) gave me crutches. Wait... why do I hate cops? Yeah. Fuck pigs. Goddamned gang members. you don't hate cops, you ain't done enough time on the road. You'll learn. YOU WILL LEARN.Fuck all pigs. I'm done here.


Well, holy fuck, man. That's a pretty brutal story(er, collection of stories.) And they're all strong reasons to not like cops, so I do see your point.


----------



## enocifer

Erable said:


> Well, holy fuck, man. That's a pretty brutal story(er, collection of stories.) And they're all strong reasons to not like cops, so I do see your point.




Been there, bro. It's not just blind hatred with no reason. It has justification.... as much as hate can have justification. I know we're not supposed to hate groups of people based on the actions of one, or two.... otherwise I'd hate black people for breaking my jaw in San Francisco (yeah, I'm a real kid, I've been around), but I don't. Those were random gang members. I've had plenty of cool black friends. I've had two black girlfriends. Cops, on the other hand... cops are fucking evil. They choose to join a force of evil people, intent on violating other people's rights, to gain some sense of... superiority? Power? I don't know why they do it. I just know they're fucking assholes, and I hate them. I also fear them. I'll admit it. I see 'em rollin' down the street, and I'm like, "I ain't done nothin' wrong." So why am I still scared? Because they've beat my ass for no reason before. And because they kill people EVERY FUCKING DAY. I will post links if you don't believe it. Test me. You know what, '' do it anyway. Get ready for link city. I'm gonna start a whole new thread on it. Threads.


----------



## Desert

enocifer said:


> ...because they kill people EVERY FUCKING DAY



I agree with this the most. They kill everyday when it can be avoided. There are plenty of alternatives to lethal weapons. Tazers, tranquilizers, shit like that. But they always go for the pistol first..


----------



## Erable

Has anyone been around both the states and canada a lot? I don't know how canadian cops compare to american cops, though I can imagine they're more ehm.. lenient? in canada.


----------

